# Windows Boot-CD selbst erweitern



## baces (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und finde das Forum richtig klasse.

 Ich hab nur ein Problem: Ich kann mit Nero ohne Probleme eine Boot-CD mit einer Windows 98SE BootDiskette machen. Die funkt auch 

 Nur kann ich keine auf die CD keine weiteren Dateien, z.B. DOS-Antivir oder Partionierer hinzufügen. Meinen Zusammenstellung wird gebrannt und ist auch unter Windows 2000 vollständig sichtbar, nur beim Booten von der  CD werden keine anderen Dateien ausser die von der Bootdiskette angezeigt. Ich hab schon auch ohne Joliet gebrannt, kein Unterschied.

 Was mach ich den da falsch?

 Danke für die Hilfe vorab.


----------



## Nightcrawler (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich versteh dein Problem nicht ganz.

Willst du AntiVir / PartionTool bei der Install automtisch mit installieren lassen.

Oder.

Wenn du die Win98 CD einlesgt diese als Bootmenue sichtbar haben.

Nightcrawler


----------



## TanTe (25. Januar 2005)

Ich denke das Problem ist ein ganz anderes: Es werden keine CDROM Treiber unter DOS oder WINDOS geladen. Dann werden nur auf LW A: die Dateien angezeigt die vorher auf der Startdisk waren. Kann das sein?


----------



## bingerbub (25. Januar 2005)

Also, eine Windows-Boot-Cd mit Antivir und Partitionierer kannst du mittels BartPE (http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/) und ner Windows XP/2003-Installations-CD erstellen. Zahlreiche Plugins wie z. B. für AntiVir, PartitionMagic, Nero und Adaware sind im internet zu finden.

  Was dein 2. Problem angeht, da fällt mir nur Isolinux (http://syslinux.zytor.com/iso.php) ein. Damit ist es Möglich mehrere Disketten-Images auf CD zu packen und zu booten. Auch eine Einbindung von Knoppix oder BartPE ist damit möglich. Ich glaube, mit Nero allein ist dein Problem wohl kaum zu lösen.


----------



## baces (27. Januar 2005)

bingerbub hat schon recht, mein Problem ist einfach, dass ich auf die CD Tools drauf packen möchte, ohne automatische Installation oder so. Das 98 Boot Image lädt aber den CD-ROM Treiber, ich kann ja ein DIR von a: (dem CD-ROM LW) machen. 

 Ich probier mal BARTPE, vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## TanTe (28. Januar 2005)

Naja ich moechte dir ja nicht auf die Fuesse treten oder so aber Laufwerk a:, b: ist unter Win98DOS das (emulierte)Diskettenlaufwerk und das CDlaufwerk befindert sich  (wenns funktioniert) standartmaessig auf  d:, e: ... mscdex Parameter kann man von Hand in der autoexec aendern um den Buchstaben zu aendern. Das joljet hat nur was mit der Dateinahmenlaenge und der Pfadtiefe zu tun. Win98DOS kanns nicht wirklich aber funktioniert trozdem ,lange Dateimahmen sehn dann halt so aus: EIGENE"1.
 Kannst mir ruig glauben hab schonmal das selbe Problem gehabt.
 PS wenn man die Startdisk unter Win98 Erstellt besitzt diese keine CDrom Treiber. Am einfachsten get das bei der Installation. Kannst ja mal deine Disk testen indem du mit dieser bootest und auf das CDrom zugreifst. Ich muesste mich sehr Irren wenn das Funktioniert.


----------

